

Superhero groups clash in an epic battle of good vs. good - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703408604576164641263773656.html?mod=WSJ_hps_editorsPicks_1

======
jacques_chester
In any movement there will be differences of opinion; and sometimes the
fallout will cause ill-feeling.

It is a universal human trait that we connect the ideas held by a person to
whether we wish to associate with them. Freedom of belief/worship and freedom
of association are two faces of a single phenomenon.

